# New Escape Solsa Sailors



## Rina Bongiovanni Flatau (Jun 30, 2019)

Just bought an Escape Solsa Sailboat on Craigslist and ready to learn on Cazenovia Lake in NY. Missing the wind indicator but otherwise for $150 she is in great shape.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet, Rina! I wasn't familiar with Escapes, so googled it and found this review.....is yours the 9' version? Looks like an awesome boat! Please post some pictures and stories of your adventures.

https://www.boats.com/reviews/perry-design-review-durable-dinghies/


----------

